# Coolant level sensor broken? When will it say I'm low on coolant?



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I don't think the 2012s have a coolant low message. The owners manual may claim they do but I've yet to hear of anyone report seeing such a message.


----------



## FireFox31 (Mar 28, 2018)

Thanks. Now that you mention it, the owner's manual makes no reference to a low coolant message in their section on possible engine coolant messages.

Good thing I've started doing monthly checks on the fluid levels of all the cars I'm responsible for. Found this problem before the engine overheated.


----------



## BlakeCary (Jan 11, 2017)

My 14 had a coolant leak, covered under special coverage, and my tank was 100% empty. No light for low coolant.


----------



## FireFox31 (Mar 28, 2018)

What was the SWC number for your coolant leak and what parts did it include?

I'm considering replacing my water outlet, recovery tank hose, radiator temp sensor, and maybe even thermostat, all before doing a coolant flush and fill. It would be nice if I could get a dealership to do this work for free under "special warranty coverage", but I'm nervous that they'll charge me for some things which aren't covered. Might be cheaper to just do it all myself.

Does anyone have tips for getting dealers to do the special warranty coverages which the car needs, without paying for extra stuff that I could do myself?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The water pump is the only component that had a warranty extension.....any other component that is leaking is on your dime beyond the three year thirty six thousand mile coverage.

Obviously it must fail (meaning the pump)......Chevrolet does not just exchange it unless it has a problem.

Good luck!
Rob


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Robby said:


> .....any other component that is leaking is on your dime beyond the three year thirty six thousand mile coverage.


I believe the water outlet is covered by powertrain.


----------



## ProDigit (Aug 31, 2015)

When I had a coolant leak, I didn't get a notification either.
The engine just gives error codes, when it gets overheated.


----------



## FireFox31 (Mar 28, 2018)

ChevyGuy said:


> I believe the water outlet is covered by powertrain.


I bought this 2012 Cruze in late 2016 with 65k mi and it now has 72k mi. Would I be able to claim the water outlet under a warranty with this age and mileage?

With warranty claims, I'm worried that the dealership will charge me for all the work, saying the problem was actually with some non-warranty item like a loose hose clamp. Even if they warrantied the outlet, they'd surely charge me for the coolant flush and fill. When I'm at the dealership to buy the water outlet, I'll ask about the warranty process.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

There's no sensor. Doubtful a 12 is still under powertrain warranty but the water pump has an extended coverage on it. I don't think the applies to the coolant outlet but it's an easy DIY fix. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I wonder how hard it would be to add a low coolant sensor. My old Corsica had that - and when you drive a 10+ year old car, it does come in handy. It lets you know you need to get to the side of the road before things really get out of hand.

The sensor was nothing more than a metal probe about 1/3 of the way down the radiator. The probe connected to the ECM which would handle the dash light. I don't think I want to drill holes in my radiator tank, but I'd consider the coolant tank.


----------



## sadcruzeowner (Jun 24, 2017)

I had exactly the same problem - no low coolant message. Worse thing is that it seems my coolant was slowly leaking for more than year, and when I would visit repair shop they would just top off coolant. 

Eventually I was out of warranty period and engine light came up - they inspected and saw that coolant was leaking through connection (and I had no coolant left what-so-ever). Got charged $650 for repair.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

FireFox31 said:


> I bought this 2012 Cruze in late 2016 with 65k mi and it now has 72k mi. Would I be able to claim the water outlet under a warranty with this age and mileage?


The milage is ok, but the car would have had to be placed "in service" (first sale to end user) less than 5 years ago. Meaning, it would have to have been sold after March 2013 - when we were well into the '13 model year. Not impossible, but not likely. 

I believe if you go to my.chevrolet.com, create an account, and put in your VIN you'll know for sure. The website will know the in-service date.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Not sure if I posted this in your other thread or not:

[h=1]How-To: Replace 2011-2016 Cruze 1.4L Coolant/Water Outlet[/h]


----------



## FireFox31 (Mar 28, 2018)

Perhaps a coolant level sensor could be added to the tank through through the air bleed hole. Is the air bleed hole that removable L shaped plastic piece coming off the fill neck and running over the driver's side edge? It could simply be connected to an LED light mounted on the dashboard by a wire perhaps run through the firewall (at the heater core?).


----------



## ororuben (Feb 12, 2020)

It's beyond me why would they not bother to include a simple coolant level sensor into this car, I almost got stranded with almost no coolant left if it wasn't for me checking it during a trip when I smelled antifreeze, fortunately I had some extra in the trunk knowing these cars have issues with cooling system.. I was thinking of making my own coolant sensor connected to a piezo buzzer, but don't want to power it directly to the battery as want it to work only when car running, I think it would be simple and a good weekend project, anyone already got one made? if so can you share how you made it.


----------

